# Braseola finished. Too dry? Smelly?!



## Cowgirljac (Sep 6, 2018)

Greetings all,

My first dry cure project is done. Over done I fear. Pretty darn hard. It was left in the fridge a week longer than planned. However, I still want to try it. My husband thinks it smells rotten. It does have a smell but it’s a funky, slightly off smell I’ve come to associate with dry cure (other persons’ projects- this is my first home project)

Does anyone have input on the smell? It’s hard to discuss a smell via computer- but worth a shot.

Does anyone have any comment on the hardcase/ look? I’m hoping to slice tonight. It’s currently in a bag in the fridge.

The pic with the glove was right before we left for vacation. The pic without the glove was last night- the completed project. 

Thanks!


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Sep 6, 2018)

Lots of dry cured meat has a lovely cheese-like 'funk' to it. But like you said talking smell on the internet is going to be hard.

As for how hard it is. Three things that would be helpful to know - What percentage of weight loss was achieved? How long did it take you to achieve that? And finally what was your temperature & relative humidity in your drying chamber?

In the earlier fridge picture, if I'm seeing what the thermometer/hygrometer is reading correctly, it looks like the relative humidity in the fridge was only 47%? Was that the case the whole time, or was that just what happened when the door was left open for the photo to be taken?

Anyway, you'll know a lot more once you've sliced it open and can further assess what may or may not have gone wrong.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2018)

What was the temperature and humidity where you aged the breasola..


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2018)

Here is a method for bresaola from a charcuterie artisan....  evan m brady, a member here

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hanger-steak-bresaola.235751/

and pancetta... note the temp and humidity..

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...etta-steccata-and-pancetta-arrotolata.187288/
..


----------



## Cowgirljac (Sep 8, 2018)

Morning everyone!

Sorry to have taken so long with my reply- I’ve been super busy at work.

Anyhoo, my temp was set
To 60F and we averaged 58. Humidity was supposed to 60-70, but in the beginning it was closer to 80. We added salt, opened the door and tried to keep it down. I know it wasn’t exactly where it needed to be. After half of week two it was right on. End of week two beginning of week 3 we added some water to bring it up. The picture shows having the door open while we were getting pictures. 

I followed the charcuterie books recipe. Starting weight was 3lb 6 oz. End weight was 2lb 6oz. You could beat someone with this meat. But cutting revealed a nice center. There’s a little green sheen on the inside. Smell is funky but I can smell all the herb too and it doesn’t make me gag. Husband says he won’t eat it :(
Pics attached.


----------



## Cowgirljac (Sep 8, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Here is a method for bresaola from a charcuterie artisan....  evan m brady, a member here
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hanger-steak-bresaola.235751/
> 
> ...


Mine is not so red in the center and did Not use any cure or cultures. I understand that’s what makes the color difference?


----------



## Cowgirljac (Sep 8, 2018)

Cowgirljac said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Sorry to have taken so long with my reply- I’ve been super busy at work.
> 
> ...


 Update: tastes fine to me. Looks good cut. I thinks it’s ok. Husband still won’t try it. Lol!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2018)

I believe I mentioned previously...  Ruhlman is a writer...  Not a charcuterist..  I don't trust anything he writes about..  From what I've read from him, I don't think he has an indepth understanding about what he writes...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2018)

I got the book as a gift . I found that it did not match what I've learned here . Like Dave said be careful what you trust from it .


----------

